# e-wast



## frosty (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking to buy some e-wast, where is a good place to by. does any know ???? than you


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 13, 2012)

I will pass.


----------



## slickdogg (Feb 13, 2012)

> Looking to buy some e-wast, where is a good place to by. does any know ????




really?? :roll:


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll bite. Most people on the forum here process their eWaste and refine it themselves for gold, silver and other PMs. Most people cherry pick their eWaste for fingers, ram, CPU and so forth and sell the rest that is more difficult to process to larger recyclers, who have processes for running (safely) motherboards and whole cards.


----------



## scraper1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes of course I do


----------



## stevem4323 (Mar 22, 2012)

hi there i have 3 tons of e scrap and a ton of computers
any good to ya


----------



## glondor (Mar 22, 2012)

I have several tons available as well. .35 cents a kilo. You pick up at my dock in Toronto.


----------

